# Prevent Your Potato Pancakes From Getting That Ugly Grey Color



## Steamboater (Mar 22, 2008)

I used to make potato pancakes but everytime I did the inside of the pancake looked grey. Yuk! So, there's an easy way to prvent that. When you grate the potatos, grate them into a bowl (I use wood) of water. This way the starch drops to the bottom and it's the starch that gives pancakes that grey color. Enjoy!!!


----------



## David Cottrell (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Steamboater - does the wood bowl help or does it really matter what kind?


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 22, 2008)

Honestly, I don't know. I got this idea from my mother and she always grated the potatos over a wooden bowl.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think the material would make a difference, David, as long as it is nonreactive: SS, glass, glazed ceramic, wood, etc. We recently had a thread on Gray Potatoes that gives a few more reasons why potatoes turn gray/black.


----------

